# guard strips?



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Typically a 2x4 will work for a guard strip.

Chris


----------



## stillirnin (Jan 24, 2008)

So you just nail next to run so it cant be stepped on or anything set on top of it. I see I was thinking it was a listed item that totally covered


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

stillirnin said:


> So you just nail next to run so it cant be stepped on or anything set on top of it. I see I was thinking it was a listed item that totally covered


Yep, you just nail a 2x4 next to the cable so it can't be steped on or have something set on top of it.

Chris


----------



## jonve (1 mo ago)




----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stillirnin might be retired by now....


----------



## jonve (1 mo ago)

More for if somebody else looks at the thread and doesn't get an answer as to what a guard strip is.


----------

